# Fuji Provence



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

A friend of mine is in the market for a bike. I happened to see a Fuji Provence at PB. It's an '04 model (apparently now discontinued) and very well appointed.

Frame: AL with Carbon seat stays and AL chains stays
Fork: Fuji Carbon
Crankset:FSA Gossamer, 6061 forged alloy with 7075 alloy CNC 30/42/52 chainrings
Bottom bracket:FSA ISIS sealed cartridge
Derailleurs/Shifters/Brakes/Cassette/Chain: Campagnolo Centaur 10 Speed
Wheels: Richey Aero Pro
Tires:Hutchinson Reflex folding, 700 x 23c
Headset: Integrated Road, with convex hollow alloy 25mm spacer
Handlebar: Ritchey Logic Pro 31.8mm Road, 7075 Triple Butted Alloy
Stem:Ritchey Logic Pro 31.8mm Road, 6 degree
Saddle:Fuji UltraLite Racing with Titanium rails
Seat post:Ritchey Pro 3-D forged road, 250mm

The MRSP was $2,160. PB had it price at $1200, marked down form about $1,700 or $1800. This appears to be a very good value. Do others agree?

Of, course, I know the RBR mottos: "Fit, Fit, and only Fit" and the Darwinian "Survival of the Fittest". 

I'd also like to know whether anyone is familiar with the Provence and can speak about its virtues and foibles. My friend is primarily looking for fitness and fun during rides of 20-40 miles. Is the geometry suited to recreational riding? 

These are general questions so broad answers are fine. Smart alecky ones OK if amusing.

Thanks,

Slim

For more info on the bike: http://www.fujibikes.com/road/bike....,109,112,110,111,113,114&myArrayID=3&yr=2004#


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Slim Chance said:


> Of, course, I know the RBR mottos: "Fit, Fit, and only Fit" and the Darwinian "Survival of the Fittest".
> 
> I'd also like to know whether anyone is familiar with the Provence and can speak about its virtues and foibles. My friend is primarily looking for fitness and fun during rides of 20-40 miles. Is the geometry suited to recreational riding?


 While I've posted a similar response to the "Anyone else out there riding a fuji" post, I don't mind typing it again.
I bought a Professional at PB with the intention of stripping it of it's parts. The bike fits well, and decents better than my other bikes. It can ride like a jackhammer though. Did a 75 miler on it last weekend, so long rides are not impossible. My carbon Look sure rides smooth in comparison though.


----------



## bikersteve (Mar 25, 2004)

I think it's a great deal. I'm also a Fuji owner (04 team), and I think it rides extremely smooth, perhaps too smooth for me. I'd prefer a stiffer frame, but I'm not going to complain during long rides. 

You won't find a better deal on a bike with the same components anywhere else than the one you're looking at. I'd jump on it in a heartbeat if it wasn't a triple.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

bikersteve said:


> I think it's a great deal. I'm also a Fuji owner (04 team), and I think it rides extremely smooth, perhaps too smooth for me. I'd prefer a stiffer frame, but I'm not going to complain during long rides.
> 
> You won't find a better deal on a bike with the same components anywhere else than the one you're looking at. I'd jump on it in a heartbeat if it wasn't a triple.


It is a great deal. You can't buy the groupo for as much as the whole bike is, plus you can finance it for a year at Performance.
How much do you weigh? I get no detectable bb flex (I'm 160lb now.) It's stiffer than my Cannondale. You want a firmer ride, you should try some higher pressure tires, 20's to boot. That will shake out some fillings.


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

*I'm guessing, but*

I believe my friend weights about 180-190 and stands about 5"11-6'.0 As a regular squash player he's in pretty good shape, but is looking to remove a few #s. 

Slim



AlexCad5 said:


> How much do you weigh? I get no detectable bb flex (I'm 160lb now.) It's stiffer than my Cannondale. You want a firmer ride, you should try some higher pressure tires, 20's to boot. That will shake out some fillings.


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

*Affimation*

is what I was looking for. I agree it's a great deal. I have the '05 Centaur group with the exception of Chorus shifters and like it more and more each ride. Coming from DT shifters the Ergos are a revelation.

Thanks for the honest reply.

Slim 



bikersteve said:


> I think it's a great deal. I'm also a Fuji owner (04 team), and I think it rides extremely smooth, perhaps too smooth for me. I'd prefer a stiffer frame, but I'm not going to complain during long rides.
> 
> You won't find a better deal on a bike with the same components anywhere else than the one you're looking at. I'd jump on it in a heartbeat if it wasn't a triple.


----------

